
Today’s children are 3x more likely to aspire to be a YouTuber than an Astronaut - laurex
https://theharrispoll.com/lego-group-kicks-off-global-program-to-inspire-the-next-generation-of-space-explorers-as-nasa-celebrates-50-years-of-moon-landing/
======
mariuolo
At least it's an attainable result for most.

